# Magee marsh?



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone ever fish it from a boat or kayak? I was planning to hit metzgers this weekend, but now that the marsh ramp is closed I need to find someplace else.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If it's federal lands I would not do it. I understand the whole navigable water thing. This was the response that I got from a federal game warden who works there.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It’s a public park. I’m just wondering if there’s a boat ramp or someplace to put my kayak in. I’m not sure why it would matter if it’s federal land or not.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> If it's federal lands I would not do it. I understand the whole navigable water thing. This was the response that I got from a federal game warden who works there.


.???
Are you saying it's closed for fishing?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

G.lock said:


> .???
> Are you saying it's closed for fishing?


I asked the warden about bowfishing there and his answer was "I would not recommend doing that." I do know that while duck hunting years ago at the mallard club which is public that people would get ticketed for cutting the corner on the federal land to get to the one pocket of public marsh. To access it you had to wade along side of the dike to get there. I know the whole navagtable water rule but I don't think that it applies here.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Metzgers Marsh is state,open to public hunting and fishing road to pier is closed to vehicle traffic Marsh is still open. Magee Marsh is also state but no fishing, hunting by permit only. Metzgers and magee are completely different marshes.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Parts of Magee are linked with Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge. The Feds do not want people on their land/water. There are parts of Ottawa that you are never allowed to be in. I don't know for sure but my guess is that the Feds would not appreciate you paddling around in their refuge. Telling them that it is a public park, is not going to go over well for sure. Once the name of Crane Creek State Park disappeared, the rules have changed.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The Feds are the last people on Earth you want to mess with.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

DeathFromAbove said:


> The Feds are the last people on Earth you want to mess with.


C'mon Bro. Ever been to Kabul?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Cant say that I have


----------

